# Sporthorse One Photography



## AMB (Jan 20, 2008)

www.sporthorseone.com

I specialize in equine portrats and event photography.


----------



## ashadiow (Jan 21, 2008)

Is it OK to ask for tips on Equine photography?  My wife is a horse nut and I love to take photo's of her and all of our show friends, but always seem to take the photo at the "wrong time" or "wrong angle" and they always show me stuff from the AQH Journal and Horse Ill. etc. to mimic.  But I would love to discuss some of your techniques to getting great shots.


----------



## Peanuts (Jan 21, 2008)

Complete side note hear but CRUMB those pole/bars/logs of death in cross country are they real? (any horse enthusiast is going to think I am nuts)  I can't imagine the damage if one of their front legs got caught in it (not to mention talk about slivers!)


----------



## AMB (Feb 14, 2008)

Its no problem at all to ask questions!  Although the best resource for equine photography is the Equine Photographer's Network: www.equinephotographers.org  I highly recommend you check that out.

Yes, cross country jumps are solid.  They're intended to represent hedges and downed trees that would have been faced both by cavalry riders from long ago and fox hunters from the not-so-distant past.  Yes, horses and people have been injured and even died on cross country.  It very rarely happens, but it has happened.  Course designers and officials design the safest courses they can and riders must qualify up the levels in order to compete at anything more than a basic event.  The Rolex Kentucky 3-Day event is what most people are familiar with.  It is an Olympic qualifying event and is the only event of its caliber in the western hemisphere.  That is to say that every other horse trial in North America is considerably LESS demanding on the horse and rider.


----------

